# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  [22-05-16] Ultimate Multi Tool GSM v2.2 Release - S7 Sprint Unlock,

## Micro man82

*We are pleased to announce* *Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v2.2* *Innovative and Intelligent*  * Whats New:
[x] Samsung Sprint Unlock - SM-T217S - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-G360P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-N900P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-N910P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-N915P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-G900P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-G920P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-G925P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-G928P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-G930P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1
- SM-G935P - Unlock without root, upto 6.0.1  
[x] Motorola Flashing in Fastboot with Exclusive Features - Support almost all Motorola Qualcomm Phones
- No more issue of Flasher not detecting your phone
- Flash what you want, and skip what you dont want.
- Added Fix Baseband Scenario to fix Baseband issue without full flash.   [x] Android MTK Permanent IMEI Repair - Easy and Safe - Need Root - Just write in your IMEI and click on Repair.
- Easy and Safe, as you always get backup of your existing NVM.
- IMEI is permanent, will not get lost after wipe or firmware update.
- Support almost alll MTK CPU. Tested smoothly on following CPUs:
--- MT6752
--- MT6582
--- MT6795
--- MT6577 [x] Added Samsung Phones: - SM-J100H - Direct Unlock / Read Write Cert / Repair IMEI, BT Address, WIFI MAC
- SM-J110H - Direct Unlock / Read Write Cert / Repair IMEI, BT Address, WIFI MAC
- SM-J200H -Direct Unlock / Read Write Cert / Repair IMEI, BT Address, WIFI MAC
- SM-J500F - Direct Unlock / Repair BT Address, WIFI MAC
- SM-G530H - Direct Unlock / Repair BT Address, WIFI MAC
- SM-G531H - Direct Unlock / Read Write Cert / Repair IMEI, BT Address, WIFI MAC  
[x] Added Samsung Phones for Flashing
- GT-S7262
- SM-G531H   [x] Fixed FRP Package List Bug in Ultimate Flasher    [x] Some Internal Improvemens and Bug Fixes  It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...
Some Amazing News On The Way...    WARNING : IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR IMEI TO ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR ENCOURAGE IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO IMEI.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT ::
:: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    NOW *WIN* ULTIMATE MULTI TOOL EVERY MONTH 
Just keep posting success stories and get a Ultimate Multi Tool Card Free  Rules:
- Success story you post should be clear and your own.
- Any user copying others post will be disqualified
- User must post complete log or screenshot.
- Post count will accounted for a Calender month.
- Minimum post threshold is 30. Only user how made 30 post or above will qualify for this contest. For example if no user reached 25 posts, then no one will qualify.
- Only user with the highest post count will win.
- **This offer is valid for this month of May too.***
- Rules may be updated later as per requirement.    Stil NOT a Ultimate Multi Tool User? Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download UMT_GSM_2.2.exe from Installer folder.
- Do not use any Download Manager.
- Enjoy!  Read our success story yourself: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
There are a lot more to explore... Checkout yourself... *

----------

